# raw meat (beefheart, liver)



## Joshaw (Oct 13, 2003)

As I have understood, raw meat is great for P's especially beefheart and then a few other things. I have been feeding my P's a combination of bloodworms and beefheart and feeders on occasion. They are about 1" in size, maybe a little bigger and I went to my LFS where I bought them from and started talking to the owner about feeding them. She said that feeding your P's raw meat will stunt their growth, cause disease, screw up their metabolism, and mess up the water pretty bad. She says that since the P's were born from a tank and come from parents that lived in a tank, and not the wild that they shouldnt eat meat. I checked out the school of P's that she had left from the one's I bought and mine were twice the size of the ones that they still had left there. Is any of this she says true? In my opinion, I think she is just trying to get me to buy all of her feeders and buy their frozen foods. I think she is just trying to make more money off me and since they dont sell raw meat or beefheart to only buy their stuff. What does everyone else think about this?? Thanks to everyone who responds. I appreciate it.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

well i had three rb's and all i feed them was liver like every other week,shrimp every other day, krills once in awhile, 6feeders every other day.it seemed like when it came to feeding them liver they went nuts over it more that any other thing i gave them probably all the blood in the water. and i think it made them very dark in color (but probably depands on fish though). and they grow really fast i only had them 10-11 months and they were about 7-9" maybe more. (ask wifenaggingaboutfish)he's the one i gave them too. the only bad thing about liver is that it clouds the tankbad! but i found if you wash it off first its alittle better. i think she is tring to get you to buy their products. repeat costumers are good to have you know!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I mainly feed my piranhas chicken liver, people say it ofuls the water, but mine seems to be fine. I do 25% water change weekly. Also throw in the occasional Koi. My p's are about 1.75" - 2" apiece


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i don't think it will stunt their growth, but i have been feeding mine with beefhearts and shrimp...if you P's eat pellets, i would go for it, but get those very good one...


----------

